# September 2008 Reg Force BMQ ALL Loations



## commingsoon (15 Aug 2008)

I am looking to find people that are coming to Borden for a BMQ starting September 2ND 2008. I am going to sign my papers on August 28Th in Fredericton New Brunswick and it would be nice to talk to some people that either come from here or anywhere else!

I hope there is a few.


----------



## AQ (18 Aug 2008)

Hey, I am actually going to Borden for my BMQ as well on the 2nd, signing my papers on the 27th in mississuaga ON, so the base really isnt that far from where I live. Im excited about this whole thing, hopefully it all goes well.


----------



## commingsoon (18 Aug 2008)

That is wonderful what trade and element are you going as? I won't be very close from home but as long as I can keep in touch it will be fine!


----------



## newf (18 Aug 2008)

hey also just found out that i am going to borden sept 2nd, reg force navy here, see ya there


----------



## AQ (18 Aug 2008)

I joined Reg force Army Sig op. how about yourself?


----------



## commingsoon (18 Aug 2008)

I joined as air force RMS Clerk!! This is exciting to see people that are coming!!!
Anybody have tricks to get better at running within the next 2 weeks I need really need good advice??


----------



## George Wallace (18 Aug 2008)

Try reading the suggestions in some of the topics on "Running" or "Physical Fitness".  There is lots of good advice already posted in those topics.

We now return you to the September BMQ thread.


----------



## Snafu-Bar (18 Aug 2008)

Sent a PM with links and info already


----------



## JABAC (19 Aug 2008)

So I called my CFRC today to inquire about Sept BMQ and I was told that Sept spots are not open yet.  Man, I hate misinformation.  Either on my or her part...because obviously, there are spots open.  I am really hoping to do my BMQ at St Jean not Borden, but either way, it'll be great because I'll be on my way to becoming a soldier!  The recruiter also told me that they will give me at least 2 weeks notice before my training starts so I guess I won't be seeing you all on Sept 2.  Good luck to everyone though, and I hope your experience will be a blast!


----------



## AQ (20 Aug 2008)

Well from what i understand the course for sept 2nd is actually full ( from the looks of things training in Borden doesnt take as many people as ST. jean anyways ), maybe she ment the next course isnt open for enrollment yet.


----------



## Damien4166 (21 Aug 2008)

I will be there as well, Coming in from Ottawa so it will be far enough from home. St.Jean would have been closer for me but I cant complain. Going Infantry Reg. I cant wait......now if only I could quit smoking.......


----------



## go-train (21 Aug 2008)

Nice. I m going in as an Armor crewman on Sep 2nd, I sign my papers on August 28th. Hope to see you guys there. 
picking on the pace for my exercise recently.


----------



## 9nr Domestic (24 Aug 2008)

I got my call this past friday and I will be joining you in Borden for Sept. 2. I joined as a RMS Clerk-Army.


----------



## Damien4166 (24 Aug 2008)

Are any of you taking the bus out there? and if so when do you actually arrive???


----------



## Skobel (26 Aug 2008)

Im going sept 8th to borden, anyone else?


----------



## newf (28 Aug 2008)

hi, just wondering if anyone knows if Borden gives that pay advance like they do in st.jean and how much cash you should bring with you, thanks


----------



## Deleted member 30710 (28 Aug 2008)

Borden, arriving sept 6, starting on the 8th.


----------



## tcp (28 Aug 2008)

I'm heading out on September 7th to start the course on the 8th.  I'm coming from Ottawa.


----------



## Damien4166 (29 Aug 2008)

What to bring/not to bring
this is the list for BORDEN, St.Jean may be different.



What to bring
-------------------------------
a.Razor and blades
b.Shaving cream.
c.Toothbrush and case
d.toothpaste
e.shampoo
f.deodorant
g.Laundry soap
h. Starch for shirts(e.g.EZ glide)
i.Underwear-minimum of 5 pairs (same style)
j.Shoe shine kit to include,kiwi clothx2,Black Kiwi shoe polish,boot brushx2(soft and stiff), and a case for all of it.
k.lint brush and roller
l.3combination locks
m.10-12 plastic hangers of the same color
n. thread(black white khaki blue and green)and needles in a kit
o.shower sandals- aka athletes foot protection
p.running shoes of your choice(non marking soles)**will be running a lot**dont cheap out on these,get a decent pair.
q.if you wear glasses bring a black safety band for them
r.bathing suit-NO SPEEDO STYLE ONES!!! 
s.5x7 picture frame, it says optional but really recommended.Bring a pic of the wife or kids, or mom.
t. sports gear.....I tried to get clarification on what this means but didnt get too far. maybe jogging suit/running shorts ect.
u.3 pairs of white gym socks------bring more
v. Iron-optional... if you cant afford one or forget I am sure your buddy will lend you theirs.
w. towel
x. face cloth.

Female recruits are to bring these as well:
a.2 sports bras for Physicall education
b.hair net
c.Hair clips
d. one peice bathing suit (conservative in style)

What not to bring
--------------------------------------
a.walkmans
b.knives
c.scissors
d.cherished valuables
e.radios
f.stereos
h.computers laptops or accessories

*****a clock radio will be provided


----------



## tcp (29 Aug 2008)

Thanks for posting this Dyno.  I swear in on the 4th and leave on the 7th.  It'll be a mad dash to get some shopping done.


----------



## Damien4166 (29 Aug 2008)

Good luck to you!, I leave this Sunday and training starts on the 2nd for me.


----------



## stella_artois (29 Aug 2008)

Hey guys, 

I'm also heading up to Borden on the 7th, start on the 8th.  See you then!   ;D


----------



## Damien4166 (29 Aug 2008)

I am also going up from Ottawa   also the info I have is that we do receive an advance but recomended to bring extra with us.


----------



## Deleted member 30710 (29 Aug 2008)

It seems that quite a few of us are coming from Ottawa.


----------



## Damien4166 (29 Aug 2008)

Who knows, some of us may recognise each other. It will be nice to have other people from the same area though, it will be almost like home......


----------



## tcp (29 Aug 2008)

Hey guys (and gals). 

I hear that the RC in Ottawa is really busy right now.  I guess they're having fun processing everyone and doing their selection boards.

Dyno - did you get your Borden Joining Instructions when you went in to sign everything or did you have to download it?  The follow-up is do you know of the link to get the Borden package?  I read the one from St. Jean but am curious as to whether there are any differences.  I'd try and poke around to find the link myself at Bordens site, but I'm out in the country and don't have access to high speed.  To say that my internet connection is S-L-O-W would be an understatement.


----------



## Deleted member 30710 (29 Aug 2008)

I don't know if this answers your question, but when I called about the package, they said the Borden one wasn't available online...


----------



## Damien4166 (29 Aug 2008)

The Recruiting centre gave us all the instructions as we were finalizing our documents. And I havent been able to find the info online.


----------



## 9nr Domestic (29 Aug 2008)

Try this link for Borden Joining Instructions

http://www.navy.forces.gc.ca/cms_images/navres_images/units/bmqjoining%20instrjun08.pdf


----------



## Deleted member 30710 (29 Aug 2008)

Thats for the Naval Reserve Training Division.


----------



## tcp (29 Aug 2008)

Thanks for the info folks.  Ya, it's not too big of a deal.  I was just hoping to get them with a little more than 3 days to spare.  I can't see there being too much of a difference between Borden and St. Jean.  I guess we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## stella_artois (29 Aug 2008)

I'll be coming up from Toronto, anyone else?


----------



## kadrury (29 Aug 2008)

So I live in Barrie and am going to the September 8th BMQ in Barrie. I am a Naval Electronic Sensor Operator or as it is called NES OP. (Get used to these acronym!lol!) I was doing basic in St Jean but had to vr cause of a family issue. but now am ready to rock and roll. Not quite sure what Borden holds for us but am definitely looking forward to it! ;D


----------



## grmpz1 (29 Aug 2008)

this thread isnt for reserve bmqs is it


----------



## aesop081 (29 Aug 2008)

grmpz1 said:
			
		

> this thread isnt for reserve bmqs is it



Why do you ask ?

(someone please fix the thread title !)


----------



## grmpz1 (29 Aug 2008)

i ask mainly because i get sworn in this month and i am wondering when my reserve bmq would start


----------



## George Wallace (29 Aug 2008)

grmpz1 said:
			
		

> i ask mainly because i get sworn in this month and i am wondering when my reserve bmq would start



That is something that your Reserve Unit will have to tell you.  They will first have to process you, get you kitted with uniforms, and also get you issued with a Temporary ID Card.  You may not see a BMQ Crse until late Fall or January.  Until then, they will have indoctrination to do with you.


----------



## grmpz1 (29 Aug 2008)

i understand...thanks


----------



## Run away gun (29 Aug 2008)

tovasshi said:
			
		

> Thats for the Naval Reserve Training Division.



NRTD is the mounting unit for the reg force BMQ crses run through CFB Borden.

As for the earlier question about pay advances, yes it will be available to you in Borden, in fact it will be available to you at any point during your military career once you show up at your BMQ location.


----------



## Damien4166 (30 Aug 2008)

well I leave in just under 24 hours to go to Borden and I have to say that I am excited/nervous/happy/sad. Its all good though because this is the beginning of the rest of my life. To all the guys and Gals going to Borden this month I wish you all the best of Luck and can't wait to meet you all there.


----------



## canadian_moose (30 Aug 2008)

have fun in Borden, if you end up in Normandy PL consider yourself lucky cause its got a great staff


----------



## SteveQ (31 Aug 2008)

Leaving in about 3/4 hours for st-jean.. its prety the same thing as dyno im realy nervous and excited.. good luck everyone and have fun !


----------



## vector1 (1 Sep 2008)

Leaving for Borden on the 6th, start on the 8th, and suprise coming from Ottawa


----------



## Deleted member 30710 (3 Sep 2008)

Okay, the package says we have to be there before 8:00 am on Saturday... but someone I talked to in the office said it was 8:00 pm. And the person who gave me the call said it was 8:00 am. So, when are we really supposed to be there?


----------



## aesop081 (3 Sep 2008)

tovasshi said:
			
		

> Okay, the package says we have to be there before 8:00 am on Saturday...



You have written orders in hand......carry on.

Once BMQ starts, you wont be able to log on here to question every fucking order you get.  :


----------



## aesop081 (3 Sep 2008)

At any rate, if you arrive at 8am and it turns out that it was supposed to 8pm...........guess what ?

You are early .

If you arrive at 8pm and it was supposed to be 8am, guess what ?

YOU'RE LATE !!!!


----------



## Deleted member 30710 (3 Sep 2008)

There's no need to be rude. 

Edit: I called Borden, they said 8:00 pm, no one is supposed to arrive AT ALL before 8:00 am according to the woman I talked to.


----------



## kadrury (3 Sep 2008)

I picked up the joining instructions for the bmq at Borden yesterday. I start on Monday. Yay!

Anyways to make a long story short on my joining instructions, not my  orders, it says  and i quote:


" You are to report to NRTD Borden no earlier than 0800 hrs on the Saturday preceding the course and no later than 1000 hrs on the Sunday preceding the course. This will facilitate the clearing in process and get you ready for the following day."

Now my question is who is right. these joining instructions or the people on the forum. is it 10 am or 10 pm?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Sep 2008)

oyie, if it was 10 pm it would be written as 2200 hrs. We like to use the 24 hr clock.


----------



## aesop081 (3 Sep 2008)

You people never cease to amaze me.......

 :


----------



## vector1 (3 Sep 2008)

HA!
thats all i have to say
the instructions are clear,no early than 0800 on sat and no later on 1000 on sun
,so you can go any time in between

but i still have a new question,its a 5hr drive for me,what is the best time to arive at borden <i.e. noon or evening?

cheers


----------



## Luvs 2 Curl (3 Sep 2008)

kadrury said:
			
		

> Now my question is who is right. these joining instructions or the people on the forum. is it 10 am or 10 pm?



0800 hrs = 8:00AM

1000 hrs = 10:00AM

Arrive after 8:00AM Saturday but before 10:00AM Sunday.


----------



## Deleted member 30710 (3 Sep 2008)

The joining instructions (the booklet they gave me) says "Recruits should arrive before 0800 hrs (8:00 am) on Saturday or no later than 1000 hrs (10:00 am) the Sunday prior to the start of the course." The person who handed me the booklet said arrive before 8:00 pm. 

I called Borden. They said NO ONE should be arriving before 8:00 am at all. She said arrive *between* 8:00 am Saturday and 10:00 am Sunday.  Apparently the "before" is a typo. Otherwise why would they say "arrive before X or before X"?

She also told me there will be signs posted all around base telling us where to go.


----------



## aesop081 (3 Sep 2008)

Cant wait to see what questions you ask on here when faced with something complicated...... :


----------



## Deleted member 30710 (3 Sep 2008)

Whats your problem? Seriously. Why are you so bloody condescending to new people? Someone made a bad typo on the package. If I'd have followed your advice I would have been screwed. I did my own research, and got the correction. Seriously, what is your problem?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Sep 2008)

oyie grow some thick skin otherwise you won't last long.

Take it from us, we know.


----------



## Deleted member 30710 (3 Sep 2008)

Calling somewhat out on their behavior doesn't mean I have thin skin. Being in the military doesn't give anyone a free pass at being a jerk to whomever they want.


----------



## orca73 (3 Sep 2008)

A little clarification, it has been requested to the CFRG centers to have new recruits coming to CFB Borden on ground two days prior to start of the course.  For example, the up coming course is scheduled to start on Monday, 08 Sep 08, therefore, we would like the trainees settled into barricks on Saturday, 06 Sep 08.  The intake process will start at 1000 hrs on Sunday, 07 Sep 08.


----------



## aesop081 (3 Sep 2008)

tovasshi said:
			
		

> Calling *somewhat* out on their behavior doesn't mean I have thin skin.



I'm sure you mean "someone".

As for the rest, if you used your head a little, i wouldnt have to lose my mine.

Like i said, i cant wait for your next panic.......be careful , they offer more than one meal choice at the mess.


----------



## Deleted member 30710 (3 Sep 2008)

I see, you are one of _those_ guys.

If you think trying to work around a small problem caused by a typo is a "panic" I'd hate to see what your day to day life is like. You must be having meltdowns when you're unable to find your socks. No wonder you're condescending, you're trying to make up for something.


----------



## vector1 (3 Sep 2008)

haha .....".be careful , they offer more than one meal choice at the mess."...
when did this turn all emo?


----------



## Celticgirl (3 Sep 2008)

Thanks, Mike.  :cheers:


----------



## aesop081 (3 Sep 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Vector1, I find that graphic extremely offensive.



I find it extremely funny......


----------



## stella_artois (4 Sep 2008)

Good thing I read this thread lol, I was told to show up at Borden AFTER 10:00 on Sunday, no earlier.  The end result of that wouldn't have been too good lol.  Guess I'll be showing up on Saturday.   8)


----------



## vector1 (5 Sep 2008)

im sure most by now have got there orders
 no later than 2000hrs sat for me!!
see you all there !


----------



## Buddy336 (7 Sep 2008)

Anybody going to St-Jean on BMQ, Sep 08 ?


----------



## JABAC (9 Sep 2008)

Got the call today!!  I begin BMQ on September 29th.  Finally, after such a long process, it is happening.  I couldn't be more excited. (although my little sister cried...aww!) And I'm coming from Calgary.


----------



## Snafu-Bar (9 Sep 2008)

Congrats and good luck on course.  

Cheers.


----------



## Luvs 2 Curl (11 Sep 2008)

St. Jean - September 29th.  Coming from Ottawa.

Yeah baby!!!


----------



## Mario (11 Sep 2008)

CFLRS St-Jean on Sept 29th coming in from Toronto!

Can't wait to meet you guys.


----------



## cosein (11 Sep 2008)

I got my call on the 5th, I'm heading to St. Jean for the 29th!


----------



## JABAC (11 Sep 2008)

Just curious, what jobs were you offered? I'm going as a med tech.  I can't wait to meet you!


----------



## Luvs 2 Curl (12 Sep 2008)

AVS Tech


----------



## Mario (12 Sep 2008)

JABAC said:
			
		

> Just curious, what jobs were you offered? I'm going as a med tech.  I can't wait to meet you!



Armoured Crewman. Here's hoping our instructors don't resemble Gunnery Sergeant Hartman!


----------



## cosein (12 Sep 2008)

JABAC said:
			
		

> Just curious, what jobs were you offered? I'm going as a med tech.  I can't wait to meet you!



Comm Rsch. I'm totally looking forward to waiting around on PAT for my clearance.  :-\


----------



## Buddy336 (19 Sep 2008)

Congrats to all of you going in on the 29th, just a clarification on a recent post; What you need to bring:
a. Razor and blades
b. Shaving cream
c. Toothbrush and toothpaste
d. Shampoo and soap
e. Deodorant
f. Shower sandals
g. Running shoes (a very good pair and already broken into if at all possible)
h. 5x7 Picture(s) of a loved one
i. White gym socks and underwear
j. Towel and face cloth
k. A good iron (if you don't want to buy a cheap one or use someone else's)
l. A couple of sets of "civvies" and a jacket

Female should bring 2-3 good sports bras as the Canex does not offer a good choice and/or all sizes

And really that's all you need to bring (besides your pocket money and a little extra) because you will be given time to buy all the required stuff at the Canex and they want everybody to be the same.  Bottom line just pack your stuff as you would for going away for the weekend (a short one !).  Don't bring any over the counter medicine as it will be confiscated.


----------



## Cat (21 Sep 2008)

cosein said:
			
		

> Comm Rsch. I'm totally looking forward to waiting around on PAT for my clearance.  :-\



haha, no PAT for you, PRETC inBorden more likely and that's not until after your BMQ anyhow!

I should be joining you guys on the 29th of September @ CFRLS. I'm recently recovered from an injury(and therefore waiting on the dreaded PAT platoon) and just waiting for here to be an open course here to join.


----------



## Buddy336 (22 Sep 2008)

Kewl I'll see you there !


----------



## Luvs 2 Curl (24 Sep 2008)

Buddy336 said:
			
		

> Don't bring any over the counter medicine as it will be confiscated.



Does that include allergy meds (Reactine) and Ibuprofen (Advil)?

L2C


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Sep 2008)

Luvs 2 Curl said:
			
		

> Does that include allergy meds (Reactine) and Ibuprofen (Advil)?
> 
> L2C



More than likely.  If you need those meds, they will send you to the MIR (or whatever they call it now) to get it.


----------



## Cat (24 Sep 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> More than likely.  If you need those meds, they will send you to the MIR (or whatever they call it now) to get it.



Yuppers, everything that is medical/herbal/whatever needs to come from the MIR. If you have personal vitamins or anything that you take, they might let you keep them and have them approved by the MIR, but generally it's all taken and re-issued through the MIR, that way they know what you're on and can monitor your perscriptions etc.


----------



## JABAC (25 Sep 2008)

Well, only 3 day before I fly off to St Jean.  I swore in today, so now I am officially part of the CF ranks.  I couldn't be more proud!  I'll see a couple of you on the 29th...hoo-rah!


----------



## Cat (25 Sep 2008)

Got the OK - R0186E I'll be your tour guide for the coming weekend of Sept 27-28th. Look forward to meeting everyone!

:Edit: That's at CFLRS - just wanted to clarify


----------



## kienmas (9 Dec 2008)

anyone coming to borden on the 3 of january


----------



## aesop081 (9 Dec 2008)

kienmas said:
			
		

> anyone coming to borden on the 3 of january



Have you read the thread title ?

I'm going to guess "no"


----------



## kienmas (9 Dec 2008)

k kool off buddy


----------



## Nfld Sapper (9 Dec 2008)

kienmas said:
			
		

> k kool off buddy



 :


----------

